# Falscher Netzwerkschlüssel/WLan nicht möglich!



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2007)

Aaaaalsoo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe meinen PC vor einer Woche bei der Reparatur abgegeben (Grafikkarte war kaputt) und jetzt hab ich ihn wieder und versuche ins Internet zu kommen. Ich habe T-Online und zwei Sticks, einen von T-Com selbst (Sinus 154 Stick) und von TopCom ([email protected] USB 4001g).
Und nun zum Problem: Bevor mein Pc bei der Reparatur war ging das Internet einwandfrei, aber als ich ihn wieder hatte hats mich immer rausgehaun und als ich es mit LAN probiert hat gings wieder. Aber jetzt will ich wieder mein WLAN anschließen, aber es findet nicht mehr meinen Router. Und immer kommt die Meldung: "Verbinden nicht möglich. Evtl. haben sie den falschen Netzwerkschlüssel eingegeben." Aber ich habe den Netzwerkschlüssel und den Netzwerknamen richtig eingegeben. ICh komm jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter, und wo kann ich meine IP adresse "automatisch beziehen". ICh bin voll am Ende ohne mein WLAN =(.
Mfg, Lisa.


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: Falscher Netzwerkschlüssel/WLan nicht möglich!*

Womöglich hatte der Reparaturdienst die Einstellungen zu Gunsten seines Netzwerkes geändert, um die Updates gleich einzuspielen. Richte dir (oder lass es von jemd. machen) dein Netzwerk neu ein. Der Reparierer hilft dir bestimmt dabei.


----------



## contact (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Falscher Netzwerkschlüssel/WLan nicht möglich!*

IP-Adressen automatsich beziehen kannste unter folgendem Punkt.

Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Netzwerkverbindungen -> Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung (Eigenschaften) -> Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP).

Evt. hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Falscher Netzwerkschlüssel/WLan nicht möglich!*

Hallo,

Ob dieser Hinweis Dir konkret hilft weiß ich nicht, aber er ist sicherlich für viele brauchbar, bei denen ein Netzwerkzugriff auf ein WLAN oder Lan plötzlich nicht geht.
Er gilt für die Verwendung von USB-Sticks ebenso wie für PCIM Karten unter Windows XP vermulich alle andern Versionen auch.
Die Netzwerkeinstellungen werden abhängig vom Steckplatz im System gespeichert.
Steckt man den USB-Stick in einen anderen Steckplatz, als den an dem der Stick eingerichtet wurde läuft nichts.
Also Stick bzw. WLAN-Karte immer in den gleichen Steckplatz stecken.
Hat mein keine Software mit der man bequem die Netzwerkeinstellungen auf einem Adapter wechseln kann, kann man bewusst unterschiedliche Einstellungen an verschiedenen Steckplätzen vornehmen, wenn man verschiedene Netzwerke eingerichtet haben will. Man muss sich die Steckplatzzuordnung aber merken.
Achtung: Wird bei Verwendung von festen Netzwerkadressen die gleiche eigene IP-Adresse unterschiedlichen Steckplätzen zugeordnet habe ich schon Fehlermeldungen des PCs zum TCP-IP Adresskonflikt erlebt.

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

*AW: Falscher Netzwerkschlüssel/WLan nicht möglich!*

Hallo .....
alsoo ich hab ein problem ....weil mein pc kaputt war musste alles gelöscht werden..alsoo musste ich auch die internetverbindung neu herstellen. Zu hause haben wir eine Fritzbox und mein Pc is über W-Lan damit verbunden. Am Anfang hatten wir auch alles hinbekommen und die Verbindung stand:doch dann wollten wir zur Sicherheit noch den Netzwerkschlüssel angeben und da ist der Fehler passiert . Eigentlich steht der ja auf der verpackung aber die hatten wir verloren : wir dachten wir hätten ihn nochvom letzten Mal in Erinnerung aber das war nicht soo ....also haben wir einen falschen eingegeben und jetzt geht das Internet nicht mehr . Wenn ich probiere diese Verbindung zu konfigurieren dann steht da nur >> wurde schon konfiguriert .....Wie kann ich das ändern ?? ..ISt echt wichtig


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2008)

*AW: Falscher Netzwerkschlüssel/WLan nicht möglich!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....Netzwerkschlüssel ... Eigentlich steht der ja auf der verpackung aber die hatten wir verloren ....


Auf der Rückseite des Gerätes steht er auch.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2008)

*AW: Falscher Netzwerkschlüssel/WLan nicht möglich!*

yaH mittlerweile hab ich den ja auch wieder ..nur wie kann ich den wieder ändern ???


----------



## Der Jurist (12 April 2008)

*AW: Falscher Netzwerkschlüssel/WLan nicht möglich!*

[noparse]http://192.168.178.1/[/noparse]

Damit komme ich zum Setup meiner FritzBox


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Falscher Netzwerkschlüssel/WLan nicht möglich!*

HAllo alle zusammen ,
ich habe folgendes Problem.
Also:
Mein Bruder (26) hat sich einen neuen Internet Anschluss gekauft von Vodafone und er will nicht, dass ich mit meinem Laptop frei ohne Kabel im Netz surfe.  Er denkt, dass ich auf pornograpfische oder ähnliche Seiten gehe und deshalb möchte ich, dass ohne dass er es  bemerkt, im Netz surfe. 
So und ich habe mir von seinen ganzen Vertragskram den Netzwerkschlüssel rausgesucht und habe ihn eingeben und nun will ich mich mit dem Internet verbinden und er sagt es liegen keine drahtlosen Netzwerke vor. Obwohl ich den Internetanschluß an gemacht habe::
!!! ICH BRAUCHE DRINGEND HILFE SONST STERBE ICH OHNE INTERNET !!!!!



Lg Hagen


----------

